# A.I. to Utah



## CAnthony15 (Jun 14, 2003)

Philadelphia trades: SG Allen Iverson (26.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 6.8 apg in 42.5 minutes) 
Philadelphia receives: PG Mo Williams (5.0 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 1.4 apg in 14.3 minutes) 
SF Andrei Kirilenko (16.8 ppg, 8.1 rpg, 3.1 apg in 37.8 minutes) 
PF Tom Gugliotta (3.0 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.9 apg in 13.5 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -1.6 ppg, +8.7 rpg, and -1.4 apg. 

Utah trades: PG Mo Williams (5.0 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 1.4 apg in 14.3 minutes) 
SF Andrei Kirilenko (16.8 ppg, 8.1 rpg, 3.1 apg in 37.8 minutes) 
PF Tom Gugliotta (3.0 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.9 apg in 13.5 minutes) 
Utah receives: SG Allen Iverson (26.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 6.8 apg in 47 games) 
Change in team outlook: +1.6 ppg, -8.7 rpg, and +1.4 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CAnthony15</b>!
> Philadelphia trades: SG Allen Iverson (26.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 6.8 apg in 42.5 minutes)
> Philadelphia receives: PG Mo Williams (5.0 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 1.4 apg in 14.3 minutes)
> SF Andrei Kirilenko (16.8 ppg, 8.1 rpg, 3.1 apg in 37.8 minutes)
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Are you out of your cotton-pickin' mind?
:laugh::laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

For those who don't know......Kirilenko is untouchable.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

LOL why would utah trade their 23 year old fenom for AI? Hmm? AI is good but i dont think Utah really cares about instant success.. Plus who says that they'll do better with A.I anyways.. Kirilenko is prolly the most all around and most underrated player in the game rite now.. Plus why would Philly want Gugs and his huge *** contract?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

They would have to do a sign and trade deal because Googs is going to be a FA. I don't think Utah would like this because AI is injury-proned and is starting to decline IMO.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

if i'm philly right now, i trade iverson to utah for maybe a couple first rounders. 

i think its worth losing your franchise player and his horrible contract for some major capspace and a couple of future picks.

that way they can maybe sign kobe (i dont know), and with there high draft pick take a point guard and trade eric snow for something valuable.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

IF that was offered to PHILLY, their GM would jump all over it and will be laughing his *** off! :yes:


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> if i'm philly right now, i trade iverson to utah for maybe a couple first rounders.
> 
> i think its worth losing your franchise player and his horrible contract for some major capspace and a couple of future picks.
> ...


I don't think Utah is under the cap enough to be able to get Iverson without trading anyone else. Unless you mean in the offseason. And Even with Iverson gone, the Sixers would be barely under the cap, like 1 million or 2, and would NOT be able to make a run for a star player. That is, unless the Sixers trade Big Dog too. The Sixers wont trade Iverson for picks, they aren't rebuilding yet. Iverson's contract isn't that horrible considering he is one of the top players in the league and looking at other contracts players have. Kirilenko is probably gonna ask for a Iverson-like contract after he hits FA too. 

BTW, I don't think your trade idea works CAnthony15. Googs is a FA after the season, so the only way Utah can trade him is a sign and trade, as Mavs dude said. The only reason someone would want Googs is because of his expiring contract anyway, since he is already washed up as a player. This trade is not possible. Even for Kirilenko.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> IF that was offered to PHILLY, their GM would jump all over it and will be laughing his *** off! :yes:


Not exactly


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> if i'm philly right now, i trade iverson to utah for maybe a couple first rounders.
> 
> i think its worth losing your franchise player and his horrible contract for some major capspace and a couple of future picks.
> ...



Its not possible to trade AI for just a couple of first rounders. You need to match the cap and even with Utah being ridiculously under tha cap thats just not possible


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

AI would fit in Utah like a camel fits in a matchbox.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> AI would fit in Utah like a camel fits in a matchbox.


:laugh: 

How true.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I would love to be a fly on the wall at the meeting between Iverson and Jerry Sloan following Iverson's first missed practice.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> AI would fit in Utah like a camel fits in a matchbox.


:laugh: My first thought was that AI isn't exactly the Utah type of person.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Allen Iverson going to the whitest team in the NBA would be an awesome thing to see.:yes:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Don't mind me. I'm just laughing at the thought of AI in Utah. :laugh:


----------

